# Antelope Valley College Paramedic Program



## gonefishing (Jan 11, 2012)

Looking at the Antelope Valley College Paramedic program and wanted to know if anybody had any info on the program from any experience? thanks in advance.


----------



## terrible one (Jan 11, 2012)

I have not attended there school, however, I have met a few students. Not the best program from what they've said. I'd look elsewhere if possible.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 11, 2012)

terrible one said:


> I have not attended there school, however, I have met a few students. Not the best program from what they've said. I'd look elsewhere if possible.



No wonder they seem desperate.  They called me 3 times this week to talk to me about the school.  Must have low attendance.  I was looking more into it due to the price.  I don't really have $10k laying around to blow on school.


----------



## themooingdawg (Jan 12, 2012)

gonefishing said:


> No wonder they seem desperate.  They called me 3 times this week to talk to me about the school.  Must have low attendance.  I was looking more into it due to the price.  I don't really have $10k laying around to blow on school.



mt sac?


----------



## luke_31 (Jan 12, 2012)

Didn't attend there either but worked with a medic who went through there.  Nice guy, but not a strong medic and he had a hard time getting a passing score on the national registry


----------



## Joe (Jan 13, 2012)

Bakersfield college has a good medic program. They actually turn out good medical and its around 7k or so. Check them out and avoid AVC


----------



## Daniel Luna (Aug 20, 2013)

*Current cost of University of Antelope Valley Paramedic program*

Hi guys, 
I just got off the phone with an admissions rep at UAV. The cost for the paramedic program is $14,058 (Total). NOT $1458, Fourteen Thousand and Fifty Eight dollars. US. Their 2010 NREMT first time pass rate was 50%... They didn't have current year. Mt. Sac and UCLA have their pass rates in the 90's. This has the feeling of an Everest or Concord for-profit feel, where the education is secondary and the profit is primary.


----------



## Jim37F (Aug 20, 2013)

Joe said:


> Bakersfield college has a good medic program. They actually turn out good medical and its around 7k or so. Check them out and avoid AVC



Is that the same one Hall Ambulance sponsors their EMTs to go through?


----------



## Jambi (Aug 20, 2013)

Daniel Luna said:


> ...Their 2010 NREMT first time pass rate was 50%... They didn't have current year...



Yikes!!!  I wonder how many students took the exam?


----------



## Daniel Luna (Aug 21, 2013)

Jambi said:


> Yikes!!!  I wonder how many students took the exam?



So in 2010, 9 started the program, and 4 finished before or after the prescribed time.

In 2011, 17 started the program and 2 finished before or after the prescribed time.

I say before or after, because some it took longer to get through their field portion. 

2 out of 17 finished in 2011... What were they doing all year that they were this unprepared to graduate?


----------

